# Jag Wins!!!



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Jag was Winners Dog and Best of Opposite Sex this weekend at the Memphis KC shows. These were points number 1 & 2 for him, so just 13 to go!

I will have pictures as soon as they arrive (I forgot to pack my camera).


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Very nice news!! No more forgetting camera!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Good job! Congratulations


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a HUGE congrats !! pictures pictures pictures))


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

CONGRATS to you and Jag!!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks guys. I am really proud of my baby boy. He is the 4th generation of my bloodline, although I didn't breed him.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congrats Jag! Way to Go!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

That is SUPER!! Isn't Jag part DDR lines?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

gagsd said:


> That is SUPER!! Isn't Jag part DDR lines?


Yes, he is. His mother's sire is DDR lines. I love their structure.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The pictures came this week. Not too bad for just a baby!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

No, no, not too bad at all! He will grow up handsome. I like his look.

Good pics!


----------

